# What's your fuel for a ride?



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

My question is to everyone is what's your fuel for a ride? what do you eat before you ride? what to do bring with you to eat during a ride? What do you eat after a ride?

For me I usually ride in the morning so I would make scrambled eggs using 5 egg whites and 1 yolk and a cup of protein shake. I would ride 2-3 hours so during a ride I bring with me 2 clif bars, 1 larabar, and of course water. After the ride I am starving so I hit up the closest subway and eat a foot long sandwich.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

anekin007 said:


> My question is to everyone is what's your fuel for a ride? what do you eat before you ride? what to do bring with you to eat during a ride? What do you eat after a ride?
> 
> For me I usually ride in the morning so I would make scrambled eggs using 5 egg whites and 1 yolk and a cup of protein shake. I would ride 2-3 hours so during a ride I bring with me 2 clif bars, 1 larabar, and of course water. After the ride I am starving so I hit up the closest subway and eat a foot long sandwich.


Eating a ton of protein beforehand is not "fuel for a ride", compared to a more balanced meal with mostly complex carbs. Why not eat the eggs after the ride?


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

I consider eggs to be really light and I don't feel sluggish during a ride. My meal training it moderate carbs and high protein. 4 good balance size meals and 3 in between snacks. I'm roughly intaking 3000-3500 calories a day. I been trying to push it to 4000 but sometimes I'm just too full.


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

Keep the protien for after the ride to help rebuild your muscles. Protien breaks down slowly and is not advisable to introduce to your system prior to activity.

I like starting with a GU gel 15-20 minutes prior to a ride. I carry GU Chomps along for refueling on the ride. A cliff bar, PP & J or something similar is great for longer rides. I fill my Bladder with water and Nuun electrolyte tablets to keep me hydrated properly. Afterwards I cap it off with a Whey protien bar or shake. It depends on how far from home I am.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

Im trying to gain size and bulk up so cutting protein is not in my training. I need to intake atleast 200g of protein a day and breaking them evenly in each meal. Cereal doesnt cut it for me in the morning as its mostly liquid and I just burn that off real quick when I start riding. I need good amount food to get me through the ride or i'll be hungry in less than an hour.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

anekin007 said:


> Im trying to gain size and bulk up so cutting protein is not in my training. I need to intake atleast 200g of protein a day and breaking them evenly in each meal. Cereal doesnt cut it for me in the morning as its mostly liquid and I just burn that off real quick when I start riding. I need good amount food to get me through the ride or i'll be hungry in less than an hour.


We answered your question, so it doesn't matter what reason you have to eat protein, it's still not the best "fuel for a ride".
I suggested (mostly) complex carbs, which doesn't include all cereals. Some are quite high in simple sugar, which is why they leave you empty.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Aug 26, 2009)

A bowl of rolled oats with low fat yoghurt, one or two sliced bananas and a few other things, like flax seeds.
During the ride I use a mix of electrolyte tablets and maltodextrin I've bought in bulk(1 kilo pack).

EDIT: 2 or 3 hours before the ride.


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

fsrxc said:


> We answered your question, so it doesn't matter what reason you have to eat protein, it's still not the best "fuel for a ride".
> I suggested (mostly) complex carbs, which doesn't include all cereals. Some are quite high in simple sugar, which is why they leave you empty.


What do you suggest? I'm trying to get a variety of food to try out before a ride. Once in awhile I will eat oatmeal but it makes me feel sluggish.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Pre-ride, I eat a dish of brown/wild rice with 1 can of tuna poured in. High carbs and high protien.


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

Pre-ride, double portion+ of rice chex w/milk , a banana and a couple of generic Walmart cereal bars. Mid-ride I'm consuming Sport beans and clif shox chews. Post ride, chocolate milk, low-fat yogurt with a handful of plain almonds and a banana.

I use this formula either road or mountain biking.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

anekin007 said:


> What do you suggest? I'm trying to get a variety of food to try out before a ride. Once in awhile I will eat oatmeal but it makes me feel sluggish.


I was going to suggest oatmeal, and I don't know why that makes you feel sluggish. Maybe try eating it an hour or so before riding, see if that helps.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

fsrxc said:


> Eating a ton of protein beforehand is not "fuel for a ride", compared to a more balanced meal with mostly complex carbs. Why not eat the eggs after the ride?


I know I'm new here so I don't want to make enemies this early but this could not be more incorrect. Complex carbs take multiple hours to be utilized for fuel and are typically most useful to ingest approximately 12 hours prior to any endurance-based activity. Protein is the easiest macronutrients for the body to use as fuel. That is why a calorie deficit will force the body to consume its own muscle in order to survive.

The best thing to eat in the morning, regardless of activity level, is a whole egg. The fat found in yolks is one of the best sources of fat available. And do not be afraid of the cholesterol because dietary cholesterol from whole foods has no impact on cholesterol levels in 99% of people...processed foods and sugar is what affects your cholesterol levels.


----------



## Alphatone (Jun 16, 2006)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> I know I'm new here so I don't want to make enemies this early but this could not be more incorrect. Complex carbs take multiple hours to be utilized for fuel and are typically most useful to ingest approximately 12 hours prior to any endurance-based activity. Protein is the easiest macronutrients for the body to use as fuel. That is why a calorie deficit will force the body to consume its own muscle in order to survive.
> 
> The best thing to eat in the morning, regardless of activity level, is a whole egg. The fat found in yolks is one of the best sources of fat available. And do not be afraid of the cholesterol because dietary cholesterol from whole foods has no impact on cholesterol levels in 99% of people...processed foods and sugar is what affects your cholesterol levels.


Eggs also contain branch chain amino acids, which give performance benefits to aerobic exercise.

Google Dr. Peter Lemon and his studies on this.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

Alphatone said:


> Eggs also contain branch chain amino acids, which give performance benefits to aerobic exercise.
> 
> Google Dr. Peter Lemon and his studies on this.


Yolks moreso than the whites but I know what you meant...just wanted to clarify. I eat a half dozen whole eggs every single morning scrambled with macadamia nut oil (expensive but DELICIOUS) and all of my numbers look great.

Your body needs protein early and often. If you aren't getting at least 20g of protein and a liter of cold water in the first half hour you are awake, you aren't doing your body any favors.


----------



## quill12 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am a new rider for the last 3 days. In the morning before the ride I have 2 boiled eggs with a little tiger sauce on them ( a sweet chili sauce with small amount of sugar) Also a small bit of tuna and olive oil mayo. I am trying to eat better but I am way worn out. Perhaps that is to be expected when new to biking?


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> -snip-
> Protein is the easiest macronutrients for the body to use as fuel. That is why a calorie deficit will force the body to consume its own muscle in order to survive.
> -snip.


I'm not going to argue, but I have to ask you to back that up with something other than speculation.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Pre-ride like 1 hour before: 2 egg whites 1 yolk and granola cereal or oatmeal plus 2 cups of JAVA (if morning ride). I do evening rides once a week at least and eat one Balance bar before starting typically.

For a longer ride, I eat a banana just before I start pedaling.

During ride: I bring a Balance Bar (either Yogurt Honey Peanut or Lemon Meringue Crunch) and maybe Shot Bloks if I think it might need an energy jolt to keep up with speed demons. In the past year, I'm not nearly as hungry during rides so I eat one of these ~15% of the time, particularly when I am out for 3+ hours or riding difficult trails. In the past 6 months, my water intake is significantly less as well. I still carry a CamelBack for long rides or when I need stow space but most of the time, a 20oz water bottle is more than enough for 10-15 mi trail ride if I hydrate beforehand. I bring a backup 12oz for longer rides.

After: Sardine sandwich is probably my favorite but I eat just about anything with a decent amount of protein.


----------



## laser beam (Sep 17, 2011)

GU before and during. If it's a long ride I go with Bonk Breakers. They are freaking awesome.


----------



## dabeetereater (Sep 19, 2011)

i usually take some creatine and a lot of water about ahour before and something with little carbs and sugar to get the creatine working and a protine bar aftewards, keeps me pumped up and does not fill u up before u ride


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

fsrxc said:


> I'm not going to argue, but I have to ask you to back that up with something other than speculation.


It's not speculation and I would love to post an article citing the various biochemical processes that come into play but I bet 1% of the people on here would understand the summary, which is supposed to be written in relative lay man's terms, and even that estimate might be a bit high (no offense to anybody in here...this stuff is complex and the application of the science is what most people need to be worried about).

Look at a food label...fat is 9 calories per gram, protein and carbs are 4 calories per gram. Unless you are in a state of ketosis (which is an entirely different story) your body is adapted to being as efficient as possible. That means it can burn 2 grams of protein for every gram of fat it burns, once your glycogen stores have been depleted. However, first thing in the morning, they're already depleted from your 8 hour fast (sleep) and your body needs something to use as fuel. It's got body fat and muscle (made of protein). Protein is easier for it to utilize so it does. Do this over a long period and you transform yourself into what is termed "skinny-fat". You've seen this before - the person at the gym who does inclined walking at the same speed for an hour and still has the belly, saddlebags, and big thighs without the slightest hint of vascularity or definition.

I didn't mean to insult anybody in this post...I'm just trying to help to clear up a lot of the misconceptions about nutrition. If you have a problem with anything I've said or would like to know more, please say something and I will respond as quickly as I can. I have learned most of this through my own reading of scientific journals, and summaries of those journals as it relates to sports nutrition and bodybuilding. I am not a doctor, biochemist, or nutritionist...I'm just a guy who knows how to fuel his body to do what he needs it to do.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> It's not speculation and I would love to post an article citing the various biochemical processes that come into play but I bet 1% of the people on here would understand the summary, which is supposed to be written in relative lay man's terms, and even that estimate might be a bit high (no offense to anybody in here...this stuff is complex and the application of the science is what most people need to be worried about).
> 
> Look at a food label...fat is 9 calories per gram, protein and carbs are 4 calories per gram. Unless you are in a state of ketosis (which is an entirely different story) your body is adapted to being as efficient as possible. That means it can burn 2 grams of protein for every gram of fat it burns, once your glycogen stores have been depleted. However, first thing in the morning, they're already depleted from your 8 hour fast (sleep) and your body needs something to use as fuel. It's got body fat and muscle (made of protein). Protein is easier for it to utilize so it does. Do this over a long period and you transform yourself into what is termed "skinny-fat". You've seen this before - the person at the gym who does inclined walking at the same speed for an hour and still has the belly, saddlebags, and big thighs without the slightest hint of vascularity or definition.
> 
> I didn't mean to insult anybody in this post...I'm just trying to help to clear up a lot of the misconceptions about nutrition. If you have a problem with anything I've said or would like to know more, please say something and I will respond as quickly as I can. I have learned most of this through my own reading of scientific journals, and summaries of those journals as it relates to sports nutrition and bodybuilding. I am not a doctor, biochemist, or nutritionist...I'm just a guy who knows how to fuel his body to do what he needs it to do.


Huh?
The OP is about fueling for a ride, not what happens if you fast before a ride, so your comments above are out of context, and likely more than 1% of the readers recognize that.

So much for not insulting anyone, AD?

I'm adding this from the original post to make it clear what I'm talking about:
"what do you eat before you ride? what to do bring with you to eat during a ride? What do you eat after a ride?"
So I'm talking about what I eat before a ride. I say mostly carbs, mostly complex because simple carbs several hours before a ride could mean lowering blood sugar during the ride. Complex carbs could be from a whole grain granola bar (eg. Clif bar) or bagel. People can experiment and see what works for them.

I should have stuck to not arguing, this time I will.


----------



## adrenaline.junkie (Sep 15, 2011)

fsrxc said:


> Huh?
> The OP is about fueling for a ride, not what happens if you fast before a ride, so your comments above are out of context, and likely more than 1% of the readers recognize that.


So whose post didn't you read...mine or the OP's?

He usually rides in the morning...which means if he didn't eat, he would be riding fasted.

You told the OP to eat complex carbs before a workout and that protein before a workout isn't fuel?

Don't get an attitude just because you don't understand basic nutrition.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Lately, if I'm going on my short ride which is about 11.5 miles I eat ramen noodles. I know they're not good for you but they work really well for me and I only eat them pre-ride. They're also really light on my stomach so I don't feel like I'm gonna puke. If I go on a longer ride I'll eat something more substantial such as granola and yogurt or a really big bowl of shredded wheat as these fill me up and tend to fuel me a lot longer than ramen. I always hydrate really well.


----------



## Motocrosser86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Through years of motocross, I've finally found the best pre/during/and post meal. I loved it so much I chose to endorse the product and sell it. My friends and family use it as well. It's a powder mix that mixes with water. If you're interested, send me a message and we'll talk more. It's cheaper than you think!:thumbsup:


----------



## shitiot (Sep 17, 2011)

anekin007 said:


> My question is to everyone is what's your fuel for a ride? what do you eat before you ride? what to do bring with you to eat during a ride? What do you eat after a ride?
> 
> For me I usually ride in the morning so I would make scrambled eggs using 5 egg whites and 1 yolk and a cup of protein shake. I would ride 2-3 hours so during a ride I bring with me 2 clif bars, 1 larabar, and of course water. After the ride I am starving so I hit up the closest subway and eat a foot long sandwich.


i try to start out with a 2 egger omelette, some toast w/ butter, a cup of oatmeal w/brown sugar and a banana, some water and a coffee (on the way if i don't while having breakfast) .. usually finish 15 - 30 minutes before hitting the road to the trails ..

additionally, i take a 3L CB and keep well hydrated for the entire time (though sometimes i return with about a litre of water on some rides) and take a couple pieces of fruit, some trail mix and i am good for the entire ride.. :thumbsup:


----------



## abeyta (Oct 6, 2011)

I like the Hammer products - especially Heed and Perpetuem.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

2 years ago when I started riding I would have to get a 'Double cheeseburger' (or 2 Double Stacks--which are a little smaller). Then I would have another Double Cheeseburger after the ride also.. I knew it was defeating the purpose but I needed ALOT of energy. Fast forward to today and I will eat only one pack of 'Organic' oatmeat (instant) with a little Organic Blueberries and can ride a good hour or so (along with 2 'Cliff' shots--one mid- ride and one after.) For longer rides myself I will eat 3 whole 'Organic' eggs (with Organic peppers and Green Mountain ****** Salsa-- and drink a Gatorade (make myself with powdered Gatorade) for carbs and can go for 1.5-2 hours (with a 'Cliff' Shot halfway and one at end of ride with water.) 
--_But that is me riding solo_.. _If I ride with people who can kill it for 1.5-2 hours, I have to eat some 'Mc Donalds breakfast' or some left-over spaghetti or something.. Something real fulfilling so I don't bonk....._


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

i really dont eat anything right before a ride. i drink water during riding and after the ride i eat a supreme protein bar and a drink a gatorade. 

ive lost 43 lbs since last year but i have gained about 10 back ( hope its muscle). but i honestly havent put in real thought into "energy food" till recently.


----------



## Kawigreen99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Coconut water and water during ride


----------



## topomatt (Oct 11, 2011)

Oatmeal / Nature Valley bars and a banana an hour or two before a ride, Honey Stinger Gel right before and during, washing it all down with Elite water.


----------



## postjon (Mar 3, 2011)

adrenaline.junkie said:


> . However, first thing in the morning, they're already depleted from your 8 hour fast (sleep) and your body needs something to use as fuel. It's got body fat and muscle (made of protein). Protein is easier for it to utilize so it does. Do this over a long period and you transform yourself into what is termed "skinny-fat". You've seen this before - the person at the gym who does inclined walking at the same speed for an hour and still has the belly, saddlebags, and big thighs without the slightest hint of vascularity or definition.


For someone who finally realized that they struggled with this very issue, what would you suggest eating in the mornings if they had food allergies to eggs?


----------



## djball (Nov 3, 2010)

For longer rides I carry an electrolyte mix in one bottle. And in another bottle my own mix of water, real maple syrup, lime, and salt. Those, along with a few energy bars or gel shots seem to sufficient for 3-5 hours.


----------



## bigherc (Oct 21, 2008)

5 whole eggs and a sweet potato. For long rides I add a little avocado and take a bottle mixed with oj gatorade and sea salt and a regular bottle of water. I try to avoid drinking too much water before or after eating as it can hinder digestion. I try to follow a Paleo Diet for the most part so grains are out.


----------



## juanmon (Feb 18, 2005)

in the morning, oatmeal cooked in milk with cranberries, walnuts, and dark chocolate. i live in portland, OR and have to drive to my rides so some beef jerky in the car. during the ride goat cheese and honey sandwiches w/ crusty baguette bread, snack on almonds, dark chocolate, and banana chips, and a couple of cliff bars. after the ride whatever i want, usually consisting of lots of meat or fish and carbs and heavy beer.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

Pre ride eating will change for everybody, you need to try different things to see what you can handle and what works for you. I find a balanced diet works for me, specificly before a ride if i eat some oatmeal with brown sugar, and fruit with some white bread I do pretty good then I have variety of carbs all with different glycemic index so they are absorbed at different speeds.

During the ride it is bannas granola bars, gels, gatoraid, water, other fruit, really what ever i can put in my pockets for the ride.

The most important is eating after your ride especially within that first 45 min. That meal needs to be protien, carbs, and fats. Right after a workout is the best time to build up glycogen stores so have some fruit or fruit juice, the fructose is the most efficent in replacing glycogen. Protein will get used to rebuild damaged muscle, so a full protein source is good that may be a combination of foods to get all the essential amino acids. Plus add in some good fiber in there as well to help with digestion.

Here is a quote from an interview with Cathrin Pendril 
" There is nothing like doing the BC Bike Race (a 7 day MTB stage race) to drive home the idea that you are fuelling today for tomorrow. If you don't stay on top of your nutritional needs while racing and training you will notice it the next day, I promise!"
I thought it was a good one. The rest of the interview is here
Canadian Cyclist - Catharine Pendrel Talks About Race Nutrition


----------



## biffhamilton (Jun 15, 2009)

Try this:

Add hot water to:

1 cup Quaker oatmeal
1 scoop chocolate protein powder (mix these two together...then add the hot water)
Add one sliced up bananna
Two tablespoons of all natural honey

Mix and enjoy


----------



## graniteguy (Sep 10, 2011)

biffhamilton said:


> Try this:
> 
> Add hot water to:
> 
> ...


Just checked the pantry. I'll give this a shot this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## thx11-38 (Aug 17, 2009)

Beer.


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

thx11-38 said:


> Beer.


This. Before, during, and after.

Actually I start with a large bowl of oatmeal and brown sugar and a cup of green tea. I typically don't eat anything while on the trail. My longest rides are only two hours and it's hard to ride with something in my stomach. When I get home I pretty much let loose on anything I can find to try to fill the never ending pit - lol. It's usually rice and veggies or top ramen and veggies washed down with a protein powder. As you can guess from the avatar I love peanut butter and I usually keep a jar and spoon next to my computer so I can just snack on that.  It's gotta be crunchy or else it's sometimes hard to get down. Some days I just crave something greasy after a ride and every now and then I'll order pizza and beer. (Best post-ride meal IMO)


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

hash browns and crispy bacon.

maybe not the healthiest but it gets me going.


while on the trail i like to snack on Almonds and gatoraid. lol yum


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

During ride - raisins and water with honey.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

2 hour 45 minute - 3 hour ride...40km:

1. Rice with mushrooms and bacon 1.5 hours before ride.
2. Bannana smoothie directly before ride.
3. Hammer Heed 3lt during ride (soon to be Perpetuem)
4. Cliff penut butter or choc chip bar half way into ride.
5. Recoverite directly after ride.
6. Cage bottle of water as well during ride...only drink half to 3/4.

:thumbsup:...All works a treat for me.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a breakfast of cereal, which for me is a mix of oats, granola, and whole grain flakes with milk. I usually don't leave for my rides until mid-morning a couple hours after I have breakfast. Before I leave I have a whey isolate protein drink with about 25 grams of protein. During the ride I have a couple bars and an apple or banana. Then after the ride I have dinner, which is sometimes a deli sandwich that I get on the way back from my ride.

Whey isolate proteins are absorbed incredibly fast, perhaps even too fast, so it always digests in time for my body to use it. Also, whey isolates are one of the best proteins there are, even better than eggs, and they contain an even greater proportion of branched chain amino acids. Plus, the whey protein is highly anabolic so it will make sure your body is burning carbs and fat rather than protein from your muscles.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

michael1 said:


> I have a breakfast of cereal, which for me is a mix of oats, granola, and whole grain flakes with milk. I usually don't leave for my rides until mid-morning a couple hours after I have breakfast. Before I leave I have a whey isolate protein drink with about 25 grams of protein. During the ride I have a couple bars and an apple or banana. Then after the ride I have dinner, which is sometimes a deli sandwich that I get on the way back from my ride.
> 
> Whey isolate proteins are absorbed incredibly fast, perhaps even too fast, so it always digests in time for my body to use it. Also, whey isolates are one of the best proteins there are, even better than eggs, and they contain an even greater proportion of branched chain amino acids. Plus, the whey protein is highly anabolic so it will make sure your body is burning carbs and fat rather than protein from your muscles.


Sounds good, I might actually start adding one scoop of my Optimum Gold Whey powder in with my bananna smoothie before the ride.

I also have a couple of hard boiled eggs or/and baked beans when I get home too.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

If you usually eat the same thing pre-exercise does your body 'learn' to use that for fuel? I usually eat a 1/2 cup of oatmeal with some honey or a GU gel mixed in before a ride or hockey game. Usually gives me good legs for a 2 hr ride or game.

Last Saturday I didnt think our ride was gonna happen so I ate some eggs & toast. We ended up riding anyways and I had noticeably less energy & endurance. Above it was suggested that eggs were excellent pre-ride fuel.


----------



## eddie80 (Apr 28, 2006)

Eggs preride for me are a no go. Not so easy on the stomach
I agree that whey protein is excellent, I like to blend up the following in a magic bullet(which is awesome btw)

1 scoop designer whey strawberry
One tablespoon flaxseed
Handfull of frozen berries medley(blueberries,strawberries,rasberry)
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup water


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Two 16oz glasses of water, a big bowl of oatmeal with agave syrup, and some fresh fruit all before the ride (breakfast).

After the ride, a plant protein supplement and a big spinach salad.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Had a peanut butter & banana sandwich on wheat bread and a GU before my hockey game yesterday. Had good legs for the game then went for a ride after.


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

I prefer some muesli with yoghurt about an hour or two before hitting the trails. My muesli contains of oat, wheat and rye flakes, raisins, dates, nuts and banana. Tastes real good and sets me up with loads of energy. On those days where I ride after work I bring it to work too and have a bowl of it during the afternoon so I'm ready to hit the trails straight after getting home.

I normally ride somewhere from 1½ to 2 hours and only bring water.

After the ride I typically grab some dark bread with lean cheese and a bit of turkey meat or salami, depending on what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## sigurd02 (Jan 9, 2012)

redbull and some doritos then I listen to iron maiden and dio.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I usually ride for 2 hours, though lately more like 2:20. I basically ride race pace (well 50 year old race pace) and don't want to feel hungry while on the trail.

Breakfast is a bowl of Special K with a Danon yogurt mixed in. No milk. I then have a banana and an english muffin with just a bit of butter. That's it.

I'm on the bike within 15 minutes of breakfast, and I'm hauling ass. Sometimes near the 2 hour mark, I may have another banana so as not to feel fatigued. I only drink water on the rides.

I don't feel hungry, I don't slow down and no one, I mean no one can keep up.

I'm not going to change anything...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Too serious...*



sigurd02 said:


> redbull and some doritos then I listen to iron maiden and dio.


I haven't been a member that long, but I've noticed that these nutrition discussions can sometimes get very serious and sometimes a pretty good pissing contest ensues.

It usually takes 30+ replies before someone says "Beer", then I smile. I think it was 50 before we got Doritos.

Since I ride in the morning I like to stop and get a nice big Turkey, Egg and Cheese on a bagel. I can ride for 3 hours on that bad boy and the 64 ounces of peach flavor iced tea in the Camelbak.


----------



## WA Tiger (Jul 5, 2011)

I think as one of the previous posters has mentioned, its really up to the individual. People can recommend what you use and what suits you but in the end do whats best for you.

I think a few of the Dorritos, Red Bull, bacon, cheeseburgers...etc....etc... users may change as they grow older...like me.

I just tried what a few posters recommended and found the right mix, it may change or I may choose to change it.

But some of the recommendations have been great.


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I like to ride in the afternoon, so early on II always have a big bowl of cold cut oats. then an early lunch of noodles and Tuna fish about 11am I wiil take the dogs out for about an hour good drink of water with some hydration salts in before. Then just before the ride a pancake with Nutela chocolate/Hazelnut spread ride for 3 hours. Half way round a flapjack. This is a regime that works for me. Keeps me strong right up to 4 hours then I need more fuel. I take a little sip of fluid every 15 mins throughout the ride.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

goes w/o saying, but there are alot of variabilities: race or ride? short or l o n g? hammer nutrition's website and forums sure have a lot good advice. i use some of their products depending on the ride/race and length of 'workout'

but i change the menu often. for me, it works not stickng with the same old thing. works for me. some need the same old powerful thing


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

*Individuality*

When I first started riding, I started following everyone's nutrition advice. I hated riding because I kept bonking or puking because I didn't understand that HEED doesn't play well with every stomach.

Finally by accident I figured out that if I ate about 60 percent carbos and 40 percent protein before a ride and then fueled up on gels and shot blox during the ride and enjoyed a post-ride peanut butter foldover and a glass of chocolate milk that riding suddenly became a LOT of fun and I became much, much faster.

There is no hard and fast rule for fueling. I have friends who eat entirely different things in entirely different ways than I do and they do just fine.

For me it boiled down to a lot of trial and error and then sticking with a formula that works.

(For the love of God, don't experiment with your nutrition during a 12-hour race! LOL) :madman:


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Honey Stinger waffles. I swear I can eat those things even off the bike. 

I'm a big fan of breakfast burritos too, especially before an endurance event. Whole wheat tortillas, eggs, salsa, beans, chives, cheese and onion and I'm good for several hours. 

Lately I've also been experimenting with Clif Shot Bloks during my rides. They're pretty easy to get down even when I'm winded, although I get a little sick of how sweet they are fairly quickly.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

before ride: ibcaa mixed with water and a bagel with cream cheese

during ride: gu gel shot and for longer rides a pb&j

after ride: 24g protein shake and whatever else i want for lunch/dinner

for me the only thing i never change is the bcaa's before and protein after. everything else is preference.


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

White rice,two eggs, works for me.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

today, it was a banana, a handful of dried apricots, a spoonful of raw honey, some yogurt and a bowl full of grits and an egg w/sauteed kale. on the ride, bottle of emergen-c, hammer gel, orange slices. afterwards, muscle milk and a couple baltic porters. then a few pizza slices.


----------



## UBUgoat (Sep 12, 2009)

p.s. +1 on the stinger waffles...trader joe's has mini-stroops in a bag. direct from the netherlands.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Like 4 packets of Quaker maple and brown sugar oatmeal with no milk or water.

Seriously, its better dry. Milk will obiously give you cramps and is good and healthy after and workout, but never before. After looking at the nutrition facts on the oatmeal I realized it was amazing "fuel", but I cant stand to eat it with water. I just eat it dry and avoid getting rid of like all the flavor. Remamber, its got a ton of "maple and brown sugar" in it which in the first place is good carbs but also tastes really freaking good. 

Sure, if you dont like it dry then go ahead and put water in it. Could always use the hydration. But me, Id much rather just drink a glass of water and enjoy the flavor of my fantastic bowl of oatmeal.

So, I encourage everyone to try eating their favorite flavor of packeted oatmeal dry before a ride.


----------



## KGAmoto (Aug 6, 2008)

This hasn't been posted to in quite a while, but definitely worthy to keep going.

I prefer to ride in the afternoons; my energy is much better. I'm hypoglycemic as hell, so I have to eat all the time.

*Breakfast:* 
4-6 eggs (some whites, some whole; depending on the mood), wheat toast with homemade peanut butter (my wife is awesome) and oatmeal (milk or water, depends).

*10:30am*
Protein shake / oats / whey / fruit / yogurt / water

*12:00 noon - Lunch: *
Chicken breast on wheat bread (plain) and maybe a yam (great carb source). My digestion is insanely sensitive so I keep things light and plain.

*Immediate pre-ride:* 
Homemade protein / carb bar or peanut butter on wheat bread. 
I really like Optimum Nutrition's Amino Energy for a pre-ride drink. Basically consists of BCAAs and their own blend of "energy" (caffeine). It's really good and makes a giant difference in my performance.

*During:*
Drink: BCAAs and Cytomax or sometimes just Crystal Light. I'm interested in trying something other than Cytomax next. 
Food: Homemade granola / protein / carb bar, sometimes PB&J. I really like the GU Chomps, but they really don't consist of anything substantial (for me) in my opinion; I just like them when taking a break.

*Post:*
Cytosport Complete Whey Protein + milk. Makes me feel really good after; good recovery.


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

KGAmoto said:


> This hasn't been posted to in quite a while, but definitely worthy to keep going.
> 
> I prefer to ride in the afternoons; my energy is much better. I'm hypoglycemic as hell, so I have to eat all the time.
> 
> ...


You should really look into this product:
It's called UCan. It's amazing stuff! I am family friends with the guy who helped create the product for his son who, at birth, had a rare condition, and his system couldn't break down certain foods. Including glycogen. 
This was his answer to a well balanced, healthy, sustained energy, and easily digested diet.

Now many elite athletes and teams use it. 
I myself use it for riding, along with many of my buddies. 
It is awesome, natural energy!!!

Check it out:
Our Products | Generation UCAN ®


----------

